# Bandit loves cat teasers



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

My eu polecat Bandit loves this new cat teaser I brought for her and the ferrets, the ferrets aren't interested in it at all but Bandit loves playing tug of war with it and will rag doll it too


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lol So cute! Hes a gorgeous looking fella. Bandit has got a much darker mask than Jango has.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> lol So cute! Hes a gorgeous looking fella. Bandit has got a much darker mask than Jango has.


 Bandit may be cute but she's known for biting so she's the one that people handle with extreme caution because she's very unpredictable sometimes, likely because a she isn't a ferret and she's naturally more aggressive. Her mask is darker because she's a European polecat, she goes jet black in the summer.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry for calling Bandit a he. We used to have a boy rabbit called Bandit, I guess thats why I assumed she too was also a boy. She is an absolute stunner!. I wouldnt have the confidence to handle her though lol. I was wary of handling these two at first. I would never have allowed them to play with hands, but now I tickle them when they're playing & rolling on their backs. Hope I haven't got too complacent lol


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Don't worry about it  Plenty of people have mistaken her for a hob because of her name.


----------

